
The Truth About Hard Selling Investors (and What You Can Do About It) - Mohnish
http://blog.goparti.com/the-truth-about-hard-selling-investors-and-what-you-can-do-about-it/
======
vnchr
I know it's in bold, but I think it bears repeating: > Sometimes, it’s easy to
forget that investors are human too, just like the rest of us.

Talking sports, wine, and private schools are all better topics to kick off a
conversation with a prospective angel. These investments are often made on
trust over math. Building trust by showing an appreciation for what the other
person values is the best place to start :-)

